# New NC Bonus deer tags.



## Finger_Mullet

Does anyone know anything about extra tags you can get for does this coming season.

The way I read it on the NC Wildlife Comm websites says you can get an unlimited number of bonus doe tags for the coming season. It says to call them or view the website for more info. I could not find any other info.

Anyone have a clue?? Unlimited does sounds good unless you have to burn you buck tags before you can start piling up the does. 

Darin


----------



## TreednNC

Darin

Id think theyd just as soon you smoke them nanny does before bambi. Havent got my whole heart into it yet this year ([email protected] this surf fishing thing in October lol). I will check into it and let you know. If you check into it, please post it here, not that I ever limit out anyway. lol

Justin


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*limiting out*

I can generally limit out in 2 weeks if I fill 4 doe tags and shoot 2 average bucks. I prefer to keep at least 1 buck tag unfilled in case the right one walks out after the peak of the rut. 

I usually wait until after Thanksgiving to kill does unless I just want to get one out of the way with a muzzleloader. Then it is around December 1st when I start piling the nannies high. 

My concern is that I have to fill all my tags (bucks) before I start shooting the extra doe tags. I am a greedy bastard. 

Does any other states have a similar tag system?? This is new to NC.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC

I could too but I generally hold off. Seems like when I shoot more than one, nobody else wants any. I held off last year and just watched everything (except the descent catawba co deer i missed  ) and people ask for meat lol


----------



## redneckfisherman

not sure but be sure to let me know if you find out since i might be goin up there huntin with the dogs one last time before our land gets sold...


----------



## Big Rad

*I live in Maryland*

We had the unlimited doe tag deal a couple of years ago. It was really not a tag program. You shot as many as you wanted and reported the kill by taking them to a check station. That was the only part of the deal that sux'd rocks. You were also required to kill two does before you took your second buck. That sorta insured that some of the does would be taken.... 

I killed 5 in one day....Less intelligent brother of mine killed twelve. He almost passed out from exhaustion dragging them out   I offered to gut em for him, but only at the edge of the field   

The next year the limit was 10 does. Now it is only unlimited in certain counties. The statistics point out that car/deer collisions were down last year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Tags*

It is only those counties with the maximum season or however they word it. Chatham, Montgomery, Randolph, etc..........

I tend to not discuss how many I kill each year. Works better like that.  

Some people refuse to shoot does. It does not bother me at all. Especially since I plowed a deer with my truck last year. They need killing and I feel that I am just the man to do it. 

Darin


----------



## Big Rad

*Darrin*

Amen......and they taste good too


----------



## TreednNC

Ill 2nd that...and that too


----------



## Huntsman

Big Rad said:


> We had the unlimited doe tag deal a couple of years ago. It was really not a tag program. You shot as many as you wanted and reported the kill by taking them to a check station. That was the only part of the deal that sux'd rocks. You were also required to kill two does before you took your second buck. That sorta insured that some of the does would be taken....
> 
> I killed 5 in one day....Less intelligent brother of mine killed twelve. He almost passed out from exhaustion dragging them out   I offered to gut em for him, but only at the edge of the field
> 
> The next year the limit was 10 does. Now it is only unlimited in certain counties. The statistics point out that car/deer collisions were down last year.



Must've missed out on this trip...   

Unfortunately VA does not have an unlimited harvest on bucks or does. You can purchase additional tags for a fee and I don't think there is a limit on how many you purchase but I may be wrong. I may hunt there this year and maybe NC if I convert the license over and all that other stuff to become a tru North Carolinian... we'll see... I refused MD and may refuse NC... VA for LIFE!!!! LOL...


----------



## Carolina Rebel

I'm really glad they're offering bonus doe tags, I just wish they offered them in the eastern and central zones. I hunt Richmond and Montgomery counties, and pretty much across those counties, from what I've seen the buck:doe ratios are in pretty bad shape. Last November in Montgomery county, on three seperate instances I hit the grunt call, heard a deer come running towards me, stood up, raised my gun (of course shaking, heart racing as I was about to kill the biggest baddest buck in the land) only to have a doe come in, tail half-raised, looking for a man. Either my hunting land has some ho does or we need way more bucks. 
Anyway, this is definitely a step in the right direction, but I feel there's alot more that needs to be done. The "don't shoot does" thing is a byproduct of a time awhile back when alot of NC lacked deer all together......man how times have changed. Further, if you shoot a bunch of does all the deer will have to work harder to find one another during the rut, meaning less of that nocturnal mess. Win-win for the hunters, shoot them does!


----------



## Carolina Rebel

I called the WRC today, as I hunt central region I'm up for bonus tags. Turns out they send you two to start off whether you've filled your other tags or not. I got mine on order today, they're free. Once you limit out you can call and get more, you're allowed an unlimited amount of them you just have to fill the ones you have before you get more. Not a bad deal, wish they'd expand that into eastern zone as there's tons of deer there too.


----------



## TreednNC

What at in Richmond/Montgomery? Im on a lease thats mostly Richmond with a little Montgomery thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Ellerbe and Norman area. You in a hunt club?


----------



## TreednNC

Yep...hwy 73 at Little River, north side, and on indian mound road


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Ah thats just a little ways up the road from our place. This is the first year I haven't bowhunted since I got a bow, I believe that was 7th grade. Fortunately the fishing's been good enough that I'm not missing it too badly. Hopefully the lack of human sweat in the woods will make muzzleloader and rifle season pretty exciting. I know we've got a buncha deer, but we just don't see too many of them.


----------



## Billy J

if its brown its down just on the nannies i only shoot the big bucks. I hunt in va and nc. va has unlimited does you just have to keep buying extra tags two at a time. any of you who have land check out dmap tags just contact the local game warden and they will get you right. on my va land we have dmap tags and can shoot does full season its free how many tags you get depends on how many acres you have etc. good luck


----------



## Carolina Rebel

You have to have 1,000 acres of contiguous acreage here to enlist in a DMAP program, as well as detailed records of the past three seasons' harvest. This limits it for I dare say the majority of hunters. I've been trying to get some adjoining landowners where I hunt interested in this, but its a little tough. Things are getting better though, I remember when here you got yelled at for letting a spike walk. It definitely doesn't work that way anymore.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Extra Tags*

Will,

What number do I need to call to get more tags?

Darin


----------



## Carolina Rebel

1-888-2Huntfish. I sat on hold for awhile before I finally got through and they were happy to set me up with a pair. You been seeing anymore deer?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Deer*

I went last Saturday evening. I sat there until 7:30pm and it was daum near dark when 2 big doe and a fawn come running to the corn pile. The old doe slammed on brakes and instantly "SHEEEEEEEW!!!!" Old bitch blew like a train whistle. Scared the hell outta me. She trotted up about 40 yards and stopped and continue to blow. The other big doe was looking around like she was crazy. I drew back and let teh arrow go. The 2 big doe bolted blowing the entire way. The fawn is standing in the corn pile eating like nothing is wrong. The 2 big doe was out of sight but continued to blow and blow and blow and blow!!!!! I climbed down in the dark and went home. No more bow hunting for me this year unless I change my mind.

Thanks for the number Will.
Darin


----------

